# Should the Cavs trade Andrew Wiggins?



## Basel

Which side of the fence are you on? I think the Cavs should stay put. Wiggins' upside is way too good to trade him. Kid is going to be special, in my opinon. Obviously Kevin Love is a great player and would help the Cavs more short-term, but long-term, I think Wiggins is their guy. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kreutz35

No, they should not, but it's the Cavs FO so of course they will and somehow, through sheer dumb luck, it will all work out for them..


----------



## Ballscientist

Yes, next summer.

Step 1:

Sign Kevin Love for absolutely free next summer (let Wolves deal to a team Love don't like)'

Step 2:

Trade Wiggins for a superstar next summer'

Step 3

Trade Bennett for a best veteran 6th man next summer


----------



## FSH

Yes. Love is perfect to put next to Lebron. A guy that can shoot rebound and pass. We already know Love is a top 10 player in the league and we have no clue what Wiggins is gonna develop into. The guys athleticism is crazy good but he still needs work and right now he isnt a guy that can help Lebron win 

And Love is 25. He isnt a aging veteran that can help Cavs for 2 season max he can be there for another 8+ years


----------



## Drizzy

Right now? Definitely not. Getting Kevin Love gives you a better chance at a deep playoff run, but it's definitely not winning you a ring IMO.

Let LeBron and the rest of the crew train together and play some games. Assess what you have. I'm guessing Wiggins for Love will still be available in a few months if they choose to do it. No need to finalize your roster in July of year 1.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FormerPHCrew

No. Wiggins has too much potential. If Love were a Center that could actually play defense I would though. But it's not worth it for a guy that doesn't even play defense well.


----------



## Marcus13

Nope. I certainly understand the argument for it but I just feel like IF what Lebron said is true, and he is really coming here to be the leader and mentor of this young team, Andrew Wiggins should be his right hand. The sky is the limit for this kid and having him mirror the best player in the world during his prime for his first three-four years? Kid could be unbelievably good. 

If Lebron plays this right, he should have these kids coming into their primes as he exits his and he will be able to ride off and continue winning into his late years.


----------



## ATLien

No, keep Wiggins, maintain cap flexibility. Build an entire team around LeBron a la Spurs instead of 3 max players.


----------



## RollWithEm

Drizzy said:


> No need to finalize your roster in July of year 1.


This is the key point to be made, here.


----------



## Ballscientist

LeBron wants Love badly this summer.

Dealbreaker is Wiggins. Do you want to get Love? Please answer yes or no.

Yes or No.


----------



## cima

They will regret it. By trading Wiggins and Bennett for Love you are at the very least sacrificing perimeter depth and cap flexibility.

Miami just proved to everyone how hard it is to build a damn roster around 3 max players. Why would Cleveland do the same ****ing thing? I realize that it would only be 1 Max guy in his 30s (LeBron) but still. Depth > > > > everything


----------



## kbdullah

I'm on the yes side. Not necessarily for Love, but you trade him. Lebron said he wanted to bring a championship to Cleveland Northeast Ohio, and I think the Cavaliers should try to open a championship window. A lot of people right now seem to be satisfied w/ the Cavs being relevant, but if they really want to win you have to trade your assets for meaningful cogs now - most championship teams do.

Even if Wiggins turns out to be an all-star player, the team will be fundamentally flawed in that the talent on the team will be entirely on the perimeter. Assuming that Kyrie and Lebron are untouchable, at some point, Wiggins will have to be traded for a top-tier PF/C.


----------



## ATLien

cima said:


> They will regret it. By trading Wiggins and Bennett for Love you are at the very least sacrificing perimeter depth and cap flexibility.
> 
> Miami just proved to everyone how hard it is to build a damn roster around 3 max players. Why would Cleveland do the same ****ing thing? I realize that it would only be 1 Max guy in his 30s (LeBron) but still. Depth > > > > everything


And remember if there is one thing we know for sure it is that the best teams LeBron has played on were DEFINITELY not great at defense


----------



## cima

ATLien said:


> And remember if there is one thing we know for sure it is that the best teams LeBron has played on were DEFINITELY not great at defense


Wait, you're being sarcastic right?


----------



## MojoPin

You get Love and try to win NOW. Take advantage of the two year window that you have. Plug Love in and feature him like Pau Gasol as a #2 option. 

The Spurs will be a year older; Thunder lost key players. The East has no real competition. 

I wouldn't bank on a guy who completely disappeared in the NCAA playoffs, not yet.


----------



## Bubbles

Drizzy said:


> Let LeBron and the rest of the crew train together and play some games. Assess what you have. I'm guessing Wiggins for Love will still be available in a few months if they choose to do it. No need to finalize your roster in July of year 1.


Exactly and if they hold out, they could likely get Love without giving up Wiggins.


----------



## Ballscientist

Bubbles said:


> Exactly and if they hold out, they could likely get Love without giving up Wiggins.


Exactly and if they hold out, Warriors could likely get Love without giving up Klay.


----------



## Drizzy

Ballscientist said:


> Exactly and if they hold out, Warriors could likely get Love without giving up Klay.


The Wolves wouldn't pull trigger on a Warriors deal WITHOUT Klay being involved before asking the Cavs if they are willing to include Wiggins at that specific point in time.

They are going to let the two try to outbid each other. Neither should bite right now.


----------



## Bubbles

Ballscientist said:


> Exactly and if they hold out, Warriors could likely get Love without giving up Klay.


Cavs could probably offer a better deal without Wiggins than the Warriors can without Klay.


----------



## Drizzy

Bubbles said:


> Cavs could probably offer a better deal without Wiggins than the Warriors can without Klay.


This too. Unless the Warriors decide they are going to deal Klay, the Cavs have no reason to rush.


----------



## Ballscientist

This is my question.

Wiggins will be better than current Kevin Love after 5 years?

My answer is no, so get the job done right away.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

They should trade for Kevin Love but they should not trade Wiggins. Minnesota would love a player like Kyrie Irving who has already been extended, and I don't think he is a good fit with Lebron.


----------



## Basel

Mrs. Thang said:


> They should trade for Kevin Love but they should not trade Wiggins. Minnesota would love a player like Kyrie Irving who has already been extended, and I don't think he is a good fit with Lebron.


No chance the Cavs trade Irving.


----------



## hobojoe

Basel said:


> No chance the Cavs trade Irving.


They won't. Doesn't mean they shouldn't.


----------



## Diable

Yeah if I were going to trade for Love I'd rather make it Irving for Love, because of the contract extension. However my feeling is that Cleveland would be better served to trade for interior defense. Love is going to make them better obviously, but only on offense where they probably don't have a big issue. Where they need help is down low on defense and you could probably get that for a lot less than Love would cost you.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Basel said:


> No chance the Cavs trade Irving.


Why not? People have this weird knee-jerk thing with Irving where they consider him a star, but then when forced to actually think about it rank him as like the 10th or 11th best point guard in the league (as evidenced by another thread on this site). 

They just gave him a ton of money that doesn't make sense with Lebron on-board. A team that has Lebron is wasting resources if it is giving super-max money to a point guard.


----------



## letsgoceltics

The Cavs should go after Noah from the Bulls.


----------



## cima

I definitely wouldn't trade Irving without at least first seeing how he meshes with LeBron, just like Wiggins.

LeBron has never played with an elite PG before and I'm curious to see the results.


----------



## Bogg

Bubbles said:


> Exactly and if they hold out, they could likely get Love without giving up Wiggins.





Ballscientist said:


> Exactly and if they hold out, Warriors could likely get Love without giving up Klay.





Bubbles said:


> Cavs could probably offer a better deal without Wiggins than the Warriors can without Klay.


If push really came to shove, neither team can outbid Boston if Wiggins and Thompson are both off the table. My guess is that one of the two teams, likely Cleveland, cracks and includes the swingman they're insisting they won't include.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

A lot of people have made the point that Cleveland can wait until the trade deadline before making a deal, which is mostly true, but you do have to factor in the possibility of a Lamarcus Aldridge situation occurring and Love playing the Wolves into pseudo-contention and being taken off the market.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I think Kevin Love is exactly the kind of player you put next to LeBron. Wiggins is still pretty much an unknown quantity regardless of how you like his dunks. Love and LeBron puts you in the Finals, while Wiggins just makes you competitive and possibly in the Finals.


----------



## Drizzy

How much cap flexibility would the Cavs have if they did this deal? LeBron-Love doesn't win you a championship with this roster...would they have the ability to make more impact moves?


----------



## R-Star

Drizzy said:


> How much cap flexibility would the Cavs have if they did this deal? LeBron-Love doesn't win you a championship with this roster...would they have the ability to make more impact moves?


Irving?


----------



## Drizzy

R-Star said:


> Irving?


Forgot to mention him in there, but those 3 still don't put them over the top IMO...which is why I asked the question.

No idea how much cap space/what TOs they have coming up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Drizzy said:


> Forgot to mention him in there, but those 3 still don't put them over the top IMO...which is why I asked the question.
> 
> No idea how much cap space/what TOs they have coming up.


LeBron, Irving, Love is better than LeBron, Bosh, and bum Wade.


----------



## Drizzy

Geaux Tigers said:


> LeBron, Irving, Love is better than LeBron, Bosh, and bum Wade.


I didn't say it wasn't. I said they won't get over the top with those 3 alone. They need more, and I asked if you guys think they'll have the ability to get it.. Pretty sure it will be harder to get guys to come to Cleveland compared to how it was in Miami.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Drizzy said:


> I didn't say it wasn't. I said they won't get over the top with those 3 alone. They need more, and I asked if you guys think they'll have the ability to get it.. Pretty sure it will be harder to get guys to come to Cleveland compared to how it was in Miami.


Yeah Miami is nicer than Cleveland, but Wade was down there for years and all he could get was a one legged Shaq for a while, before LeBron decided. LeBron will bring the people in. Honestly, I think all Cleveland needs is some specialist shooters to go with those three.


----------



## Tom

It is tough...because beside numbers Love has proven about the same as A mr a wiggins.

He hasn't proven that he makes his team better. I wouldn't want to make that choice.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Who is Love going to make better? LeBron? It doesnt matter. LeBron makes everything better. And Love will score assist and rebound better than Bosh did on the Heat in the same role

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tom

Just a feeling you get with a guy. He just seems like a guy that won't win a title. He didn't seem to make the t-wolves any better. I will allow that they got injured a lot, but still.


----------



## seifer0406

Wiggins will need to cash in on most of that potential to be as good as Love is right now. This is a no brainer to me. Lebron turns 30 in a few months which means he has at most 5 years as the best player in the league. He doesn't have time to wait for Wiggins to develop even if it's only a year or 2.


----------



## Tom

Your probably right. You just wonder if these guys leave after 2 years. They will obviously go far if not win a title with Cleveland, thereby leaving you without any pics when they are gone. Cleveland would be in a worse position than they were the last few years.

I guess that is thinking too much, when you got the now to live in.


----------



## kbdullah

Drizzy said:


> Forgot to mention him in there, but those 3 still don't put them over the top IMO...which is why I asked the question.
> 
> No idea how much cap space/what TOs they have coming up.


No team that attempts the three max player strategy is going to have a ton of cap flexibility. Miami didn't have any originally, and went to the Finals the first year, used mid-level exceptions and minimum deals to fill out their roster to get the two championships they did win, and I suspect Cleveland would be in much the same boat. They'd get to the Finals right away but almost certainly lose the first year. 

However, what advantage Cleveland does have is that it has a lot of assets, in particular draft picks for 2015 which it could use to bring in more role players as long as it doesn't gut it's stash in a Love deal. So lets say you trade Wiggins, Bennett and a 2015 1st for Love. You still have Waiters, Thompson, and two other 2015 firsts as assets to acquire more role players.


----------



## MemphisX

Geaux Tigers said:


> LeBron, Irving, Love is better than LeBron, Bosh, and bum Wade.


No, just no.

You are talking about two players with ZERO playoff history being better than two players who have multiple final appearances including LAST season.

Come on Irving and Love have yet to play on winning teams. Nobody knows who they are when the pressure is on.


----------



## Drizzy

Sounds like Wiggins will be signing his rookie contract soon, so this can be put to bed for at least a month.

Of course ESPN won't let the hype die down though.


----------



## R-Star

Drizzy said:


> Sounds like Wiggins will be signing his rookie contract soon, so this can be put to bed for at least a month.
> 
> Of course ESPN won't let the hype die down though.


It will be a little boring to not see multiple posters on here change their opinion daily on what ESPN and twitter tell them.


----------



## Ballscientist

Bulls and Celtics don't have centerpieces. 

Wolves does not think Smart and Gibson are centerpieces. One thing I don't understand is why Celtics and Bulls found a young all-star level player thru a third team.

Cavs have 3 centerpieces to offer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I think the Cavs are eventually going to need to deal away Wiggins, Bennett, Waiters and Varejao, and take back Love, Martin and Barea.

They'll still be left with Kyrie, Martin, LeBron, Love and Thompson as starters, but the bench will be thin with pretty much just Barea and Mike Miller.


----------



## Drizzy

May have already been posted elsewhere...



> Utah's trading John Lucas, Malcolm Thomas and Erik Murphy to Cleveland for Carrick Felix, future 2nd and $1M, sources tell Yahoo.
> — Adrian Wojnarowski (@WojYahooNBA) July 22, 2014





> In Murphy, Lucas and Thomas, Cavs get three non-guaranteed contracts to facilitate trades -- or a trade. Another step toward Kevin Love.
> — Adrian Wojnarowski (@WojYahooNBA) July 22, 2014


----------



## edabomb

Damian Necronamous said:


> I think the Cavs are eventually going to need to deal away Wiggins, Bennett, Waiters and Varejao, and take back Love, Martin and Barea.
> 
> They'll still be left with Kyrie, Martin, LeBron, Love and Thompson as starters, but the bench will be thin with pretty much just Barea and Mike Miller.


I hate that lineup. The low post offense and defence is non existant...

I guess the silver lining is such things are no longer essential. They would still match up very well in the East, and with OKC and other West based teams lacking a quality low post scorer.

If I was giving up Wiggins I would definitely be securing an actual big man - rather than a jump shooting rebound specialist.


----------

